# Platzangst - Größe???



## barbarissima (15. April 2011)

Hallöle,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine neue Bike Shorts zulegen. Meine Wahl fiel auf die Platzangst Trailcheck. Aber in welcher Größe soll ich sie bestellen? Letztes Jahr musste man ja eine Größe kleiner ordern. Ist das dieses Jahr auch wieder so? Hat sich schon eine von euch dieses Jahr eine Trailcheck gegönnt?

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. April 2011)

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. April 2011)

Du kannst doch bei Rose auf Rechnung mehrere Größen bestellen und die, die nicht passen zurücksenden. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> klick


Die Größentabelle gab es letztes Jahr auch schon. Die Frage ist, ob Platzangst die mittlerweile auch hat


----------



## lucie (15. April 2011)

Wenn die Shorts bisher noch nicht lieferbar waren, wie soll Dir dann jemand bezüglich der Größe helfen können?


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Du kannst doch bei Rose auf Rechnung mehrere Größen bestellen und die, die nicht passen zurücksenden. Wo ist da das Problem?


Rose hat weder XS noch S gerade da. Ich muss sie also woanders gegen Vorkasse bestellen. Und da ist es mir immer ganz lieb, wenn ich mir gleich die richtige Größe bestellen kann.



lucie schrieb:


> Wenn die Shorts bisher noch nicht lieferbar waren, wie soll Dir dann jemand bezüglich der Größe helfen können?


Wer sagt, dass sie nicht lieferbar ist


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass sie nicht lieferbar ist






ROSE sagt, dass sie nicht lieferbar *bisher war.*


----------



## Iselz (15. April 2011)

Hab genau die und ein anderes Modell gestern anprobiert. Ich glaub bei mir passt von denen keine. Sollte ich sie über die Oberschenkel bekommen, dann muss ich erst Schwanger sein, damit die oben passt. Da sitzen mir die Männerhosen von Scott allemal besser. Aber die sehen sch... aus, weil die wieder zu lang sind. Vielleicht sollte ich das mit den Baggy's bleiben lassen :-(


----------



## lucie (15. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Rose hat weder XS noch S gerade da. Ich muss sie also woanders gegen Vorkasse bestellen. Und da ist es mir immer ganz lieb, wenn ich mir gleich die richtige Größe bestellen kann.
> 
> 
> Wer sagt, dass sie nicht lieferbar ist



Wie schon erwähnt wurde: Rose! Das hattest Du ja verlinkt, und dort sind sie noch nicht lieferbar! 

Das mit der richtigen Größe mußt Du schon selbst herausfinden und eben warten, bis die Trailcheck bei Rose lieferbar ist, wenn Dir das mit der Vorkasse zu umständlich/heikel ist.

Ansonsten bestell sie doch bei BMO, dort funktioniert das mit der Rücküberweisung wirklich sehr zügig und ohne Probleme - dort ist sie ja auch in S und XS lieferbar.


----------



## MeikeSimpson (15. April 2011)

Ich habe heute meine knatschgruene Hose bei der Post abgeholt. Hab sie direkt bei Platzangst bestellt. Habe normalerweise 38 bis 40er Hosen, passe perfekt in ne M bei Platzangst rein. 
Vielleicht hilft das ja nen bisschen! 

Gruss, Meike


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (15. April 2011)

Meine Freundin hat sich auch die Grüne in S geholt. Passt perfekt  Sie hat normal auch eine 36er Figur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2011)

Dann werde ich mir jetzt auch mal eine Grüne in S bestellen


----------



## Silvermoon (16. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Rose hat weder XS noch S gerade da. Ich muss sie also woanders gegen Vorkasse bestellen. Und da ist es mir immer ganz lieb, wenn ich mir gleich die richtige Größe bestellen kann.
> 
> 
> Wer sagt, dass sie nicht lieferbar ist



Hi,

also, ich habe mir heute Vormittag auch bei Rose die Platzangst "Trailcheck" und ein Platzangst Trikot in Größe XS bestellt. Bis jetzt habe ich mit den Größenangaben nie Probleme gehabt. Bei italienischen Herstellern, wie z.B. Castelli, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht immer eine Nummer größer zu bestellen, weil die Größen echt verdammt klein ausfallen.
Jetzt noch mal auf Rose Versand zurückzukommen...
Lieferauskunft: Dies wären Artikel, die Rose auch direkt bei Platzangst ordern muss und daher die Lieferzeit der Artikel (sofern bei Platzangst selbst vorrätig) ca. 2 Wochen ist. 
Sie sind also bei Rose definitiv bestellbar, bloß muss man halt ein bißel warten. Kein Problem


----------



## fairplay911 (17. April 2011)

Iselz schrieb:


> Hab genau die und ein anderes Modell gestern anprobiert. Ich glaub bei mir passt von denen keine. Sollte ich sie über die Oberschenkel bekommen, dann muss ich erst Schwanger sein, damit die oben passt. Da sitzen mir die Männerhosen von Scott allemal besser. Aber die sehen sch... aus, weil die wieder zu lang sind. Vielleicht sollte ich das mit den Baggy's bleiben lassen :-(



wenn dir das zu weit ist probier es mal mit POC


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Mai 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also, ich habe mir heute Vormittag auch bei Rose die Platzangst "Trailcheck" und ein Platzangst Trikot in Größe XS bestellt. Bis jetzt habe ich mit den Größenangaben nie Probleme gehabt. Bei italienischen Herstellern, wie z.B. Castelli, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht immer eine Nummer größer zu bestellen, weil die Größen echt verdammt klein ausfallen.
> Jetzt noch mal auf Rose Versand zurückzukommen...
> ...



Gestern kam endlich mein ROSE Päckchen mit der "Trailcheck" Bikeshort von Platzangst in Größe XS. Aber oje, welch Katzenjammer: *Leider zu groß!!!*   Also, ich kann jetzt mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die Platzangst Größen relativ großzügig ausfallen .... Schade  dabei war die sooooooooooooo schöööööööööönnnnnnnnnnnn! Das passende Shirt hab ich anschließend gleich storniert - ist ja dann auch zu groß!


----------



## scylla (11. Mai 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Gestern kam endlich mein ROSE Päckchen mit der "Trailcheck" Bikeshort von Platzangst in Größe XS. Aber oje, welch Katzenjammer: *Leider zu groß!!!*   Also, ich kann jetzt mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die Platzangst Größen relativ großzügig ausfallen .... Schade  dabei war die sooooooooooooo schöööööööööönnnnnnnnnnnn! Das passende Shirt hab ich anschließend gleich storniert - ist ja dann auch zu groß!



Ich hab auch just die Trailcheck in grün heute wieder an Rose zurück geschickt.
Eigentlich von der Verarbeitung und Material super  aber der Schnitt geht mal gar nicht! Für Frauen mit "Taille" wohl eher ungeeignet. Selbst mit der Weitenverstellung oben so schmal wie möglich gemacht könnte man mich oben zweimal reinstecken, während es an den Schenkeln recht gut passt


----------



## Veloce (12. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit O`Neal ?
Mit 38/40   passt mir die Pin It in 26 und die Element  Short in 28.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mechanikerin (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben, ich weiß das die "Traitech" Zeiten schon langer her sind, aber vielleicht habe ich ja hier Glück?!
Ich suche unbedingt noch mal die Trailtech Shorts von Platzangst in schwarz Größe "M"
Hab mich einfach festgefahren und kann mir keine andere mehr vorstellen.
Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr die Hose noch in der hintersten Ecke eures Schrankes findet und sie mir vermachen würdet.
Preis wird dann an den Zustand angepasst-wir werden uns schon einig ?


----------



## Horalka (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Mädels. Ich habe mir Letztes Jahr die Freeride Hose gegönnt und ich hab noch nie geilere, bezahlbare Hose angehabt. Super bequem, sehen gut aus und mit Größe hatte ich auch kein Problem. Aber ja, jede Frau hat andere Figur. Ich finde die Hose auf jeden Fall super ??


----------



## frechehex (1. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte auch mal ne Platzangst Hose ausprobiert. Die M war zu eng beim Pedalieren, die L zu groß. 
Hab zwei Shirts davon, die sind auch ne Größe größer. 
Ich bleibe Vaude treu


----------

